# Favorite Drink



## henrythomas (Dec 1, 2009)

What is your favorite drink? As for me I very like beer.....
what about you?


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 1, 2009)

Water. /thread


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 1, 2009)

if alchoholic
or oolong tea if non alcoholic


----------



## Variant (Dec 1, 2009)

Single Malt Scotches. I've probably had over 100 of them at this point. Our "table" scotches tend to be either a Glenfiddich 15 or a Dalwhinne 15. The most epic I've enountered thus far is almost certinally the Ardbeg Supernova.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 1, 2009)

Everybody thinks I'm crazy when I order it, but my favorite cocktail is Jameson mixed with cranberry juice and a bit of lime.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 1, 2009)

I didnt realize this was for alcohol 
Carrabou Lou.
151, Malibu Rum, Pineapple Juice


----------



## Xanithon (Dec 1, 2009)

Beer is good. It are go good with pizza.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 1, 2009)

Coca Cola


----------



## leandroab (Dec 1, 2009)

Beer

/thread

Edit:


----------



## pink freud (Dec 1, 2009)

Non-Alc: Thai Tea, no cream/milk, a bit of sugar.

Alc: Bourbon


----------



## cool2bahdude (Dec 1, 2009)

Mountain Dew

Sweet nectar of life...


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 1, 2009)

Diet coke/pepsi *drool*


----------



## zeal0us (Dec 1, 2009)

DeathMetalDean said:


> Diet coke/pepsi *drool*



Reg. Pepsi/ Mountain Dew


----------



## Randy (Dec 1, 2009)

CatPancakes said:


> if alchoholic
> or oolong tea if non alcoholic



I live just down the road from that brewery, actually.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Variant said:


> Single Malt Scotches. I've probably had over 100 of them at this point. Our "table" scotches tend to be either a Glenfiddich 15 or a Dalwhinne 15. The most epic I've enountered thus far is almost certinally the Ardbeg Supernova.



You sir, have epic taste in Scotch. Though my favorite scotch is still the Ardbeg Uigedail... Absolutely amazing scotch.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 1, 2009)

Beer: Hollandia

Coke, white rum and lime is fucking so good on a hot day.
Ginger beer, vanilla vodka and lime is almost as fucking good.
I fucking love Mojitos too. What? It's not a gay drink.


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 1, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Coca Cola


 
+1


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Beer: Hollandia
> 
> Coke, white rum and lime is fucking so good on a hot day.
> Ginger beer, vanilla vodka and lime is almost as fucking good.
> I fucking love Mojitos too. What? It's not a gay drink.



+1 to all these as well. Except for the Hollandia...  I tried it a few times when my Liquorland first started stocking them, something about em does not agree with me


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 1, 2009)

alcohol- I dont drink (i am 25 lol)

non alcoholic-water, dr pepper, and orange juice


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> water



You disgust me


----------



## leandroab (Dec 1, 2009)

I miss Mountain Dew..


----------



## EliNoPants (Dec 1, 2009)

non-alcoholic: either Dr Pepper or Red Bull

alcoholic: gotta break it down between beers and liquors, for beer i'm going with 1554, and for liquor i'm going with Woodford Reserve bourbon

normally i drink to get drunk, both of those are tasty enough that i can't help but drink slowly and enjoy the taste


----------



## Bungle (Dec 1, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> +1 to all these as well. Except for the Hollandia...  I tried it a few times when my Liquorland first started stocking them, something about em does not agree with me


Yeah, each to their own. Something in the local beers (preservatives or shit like that) makes me feel sick by the time I'm halfway through, but then I realised I could drink the german/euro stuff without a problem because they only put in water, hops, malt, barley and nothing else!


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 1, 2009)

+






= tasty and fun


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Yeah, each to their own. Something in the local beers (preservatives or shit like that) makes me feel sick by the time I'm halfway through, but then I realised I could drink the german/euro stuff without a problem because they only put in water, hops, malt, barley and nothing else!



 You sound like an advert for Becks 

That said though, generally I agree. Though I will _never_ turn down a Crownie  Stella Artois are mighty tasty too, and they released some special tallie last year that was quite possibly the greatest thing I have ever tasted  Can't remembe what the name was though, nor can I remember if it was just a special thing or if it's still being sld


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 1, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, totally, or just straight vodka for me


----------



## shredfreak (Dec 1, 2009)

Non alc: straw berry flavoured milky joghurt drinks

beer: 





Liquor:


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2009)

I just cannot do vodka/red bull, makes me sad to ruin good vodka with that shit  That said, I can't do Smirnoff either... it's like a mixture of petrol and oil with the colour somehow removed


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Daiephir (Dec 1, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I just cannot do vodka/red bull, makes me sad to ruin good vodka with that shit  That said, I can't do Smirnoff either... it's like a mixture of petrol and oil with the colour somehow removed



You forgot the bleach, its an important part of it (and I think its how they get the color out)


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> You forgot the bleach, its an important part of it (and I think its how they get the color out)



That does make a lot of sense... And it _does_ reek of Bleach.

Vodkas made for drinking; Wyborowa, Belvedere, Stolichnaya, Effen, Vodka-O, 42 Below and (if you feel like burning money) Grey Goose EDIT: there are more, but you get the point 

Vodkas made for cleaning blood off your walls; Smirnoff, Absolut, Mishka.


----------



## Swarth (Dec 1, 2009)

coffee......black.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 1, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I just cannot do vodka/red bull, makes me sad to ruin good vodka with that shit  That said, I can't do Smirnoff either... it's like a mixture of petrol and oil with the colour somehow removed



Each one individually tastes like crap, but somehow together they taste great.


----------



## Variant (Dec 1, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> You sir, have epic taste in Scotch. Though my favorite scotch is still the Ardbeg Uigedail... Absolutely amazing scotch.



*Top o' frigde:*





 

The left one is Marco's (he shares, he's awesome , no homo), and the right is my Uigedail reserve. The Uigeadail is basically the cask strength version of the current Ten (10-yr. old) release. The Airigh Nam Beist, which I've not had mind you, is the 16-year old (1990 release, as the distillery was closed down for nearly a decade), and the Supernova is a special cask strength bottling of the 16-year with and uber-peat content 100 ppm phenol level. It's fucking amazing.  That said, the regular Ten kills most 18-year single malts, IMHO, especially if you like Islays. 

You might also appreciate my New Zealander gin (South, 42 Below's gin), it's my favorite gin... very similar to the Bombay Sapphire, but a little more delicate, slightly more floral, and better balanced. Go a little shorter (maybe 6:1) gin-to-vermouth ratio in a martini. 








shredfreak said:


>



Spring for the 15, it's worth it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Cheers for the recommendation, i'll have to try and find another bottle of that Supernova, my grandfather has one stashed somewhere...

The standard ten-year Ardbeg is quite possibly my favorite "standard" single-malt in existance, _possibly_ outdone on some occasions by the Cragganmore 12y.o... Depends on the occasion though.

I used to stock that South gin at my bottleshop last year, great stuff, though I'm still quite new to the world of Gin. That said, my current 'favorite' is a tie between Millers and the Tanqueray No.10 ("Tiny Ten"), but at $80 a bottle over here, it's really hard to keep up with the liquor 

I have a half-bottle of ten year ardbeg left, a small amount of Absentee absinthe, and a few random open bottles of liqueur left (Drambuie, Cointreau and Jagermeister I know are among them)... It's a far cry from a year ago


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 2, 2009)

Randy said:


> I live just down the road from that brewery, actually.



lucky, its some damn good stuff


----------



## dpm (Dec 2, 2009)

Asahi


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 2, 2009)

Vodka, fresh lime and soda.

Beer from Here:






and long macchiato's


----------



## MacTown09 (Oct 12, 2010)

I though some other people might also have favorite drinks for various reasons so post your favorites and tell your reasoning!
***This is for non alcoholic drinks. There's already another thread for that topic.


Recently discovered these at my local crappy food store. They were on sale for 88 cents. I bought one and had it then went back the next day and stocked my fridge with em. Best tasting lemonade ever, no carbonation, 1 g of sugar, lots of B vitamins, only 20 calories, and a great energy booster. I have been surviving off these the past week or so. Im premed and LOVE playing guitar so i hardly get any sleep. This is my answer


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 12, 2010)

This is my favorite drink whenever I can get ahold of it:
http://www.wegmans.com/prodimg/435/200/613008718435.jpg


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 12, 2010)

vault
and or rockstar juiced the orange kind
i also like the rockstar punched and cola


----------



## Origin (Oct 12, 2010)

Tetley.. Green.. Tea.

Fuck you guys. I sound like a sissy  
Orange juice or cranberry juice get my motor running too. Mabes chocolate milk after a run. =P


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 12, 2010)

Monster, mountain dew, and barqs root beer.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried Monster once and came to the conclusion that it's called "Monster" because it tastes like bigfoot's piss


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 12, 2010)

^ i agree with that
i hate regular monster
the import is good
and i like the coffie flavored ones tho


----------



## sevenstringj (Oct 12, 2010)

A milk shake with 2 eggs, either chocolate protein powder or chocolate syrup, and Haagen Dazs mint chocolate chip. 

Though most of the time I just drink water. I think water is generally delicious.


----------



## Gamba (Oct 12, 2010)

nothing beats the monster


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 12, 2010)

I've stopped drinking pop in favor of flavoured water. Here are my two favs:





(tastes like Swedish berries) I prefer the carbonated version, as i find the non-carbonated variety tastes like medicine


----------



## groph (Oct 12, 2010)

Orange juice. If I have to go from concentrate, then give me the No Name (local grocery store's generic brand) stuff. If it's not from concentrate, Tropicana all the fucking way.


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 12, 2010)

my favorite regular pop is coke tho


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 12, 2010)

Call me old school...


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 12, 2010)

Vanilla coke mmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 to the past 2

i dont even care about favorites TBH i just love pop


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 12, 2010)

I dig what this rotten old bitch doesn't. Chocolate goddamn milk!


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 12, 2010)

^


----------



## TomasO (Oct 12, 2010)

NOS




Passionfruity and citrusy Yum


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 13, 2010)

Coffee in the morning

Water during the day

Beer in the evening

Those are my favorites


----------



## sevenstringj (Oct 13, 2010)

groph said:


> Orange juice. If I have to go from concentrate, then give me the No Name (local grocery store's generic brand) stuff. If it's not from concentrate, Tropicana all the fucking way.



You need to try actual fresh squeezed orange juice. (Not the pasteurized stuff like Tropicana, Florida's Natural, etc.) Go to Whole Foods and get a quart of fresh squeezed, preferably organic. Combine it with any descent champagne for the most righteous mimosa.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 13, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> Vanilla coke mmmmmmmmmm...........





...And speaking of milk, vanilla milk. Awesome.


----------



## Meinrad (Oct 13, 2010)

Carbonated iced tea... I think most people will never have heard of its existence though, I haven't seen any since I left the Netherlands


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 13, 2010)

Non Alcoholic would be Coffee, Orange Juice, and Mountain Dew.
Alcoholic would be Guinness, Sam Adams, Screwdrivers, Mead.

Also, one more thing...


----------



## Asrial (Oct 15, 2010)

Non-beer alcoholic: Cult shaker (Danish caffeinated cider)
Beer: Guinness!
Liquor: Mead (Brewing some at home, cant wait!)
Hard liquor: Vodka
Drink: Mountain dew + blackcurrant-flavoured vodka = Luminate (my own cocktail :q) OR Fanta exotic + Bacardi razz

Hot drink: Chai tea (OH YES)
Cold drink: A good ol' frap
Soda: Coca cola /w LOTS of icecubes
Caffeinated: Cult original (Also danish. Not the "raw power"-crap, this is the one and only!)


----------



## EcoliUVA (Oct 15, 2010)

Xanithon said:


> Beer is good. It are go good with pizza.


 
AND STUFF!!! 

+1 to beer. Gimmie a 6 pack of good ol' Sam Adams Boston Lager and I'm in heaven. Not Ale, not Wheat...Lager. Mmmmmm....Lager.

...Though I did have Dominion Ale one time and it was delish. Probably because it tasted damn near a lager. Haha...

Or some good Bourbon. Damn. I love bourbon.

Fuck I'm rambling. Serious sugar high right now from this 10 pound bag of candy corn/pumpkins in my office.

The candy pumpkins are totally tits. Way better than the corn, I don't give a FUCK if they're made of the same stuff or not. Shut your logic-speaking mouth and listen to your SOUL. What does it say? Pumpkins, bitch, that's what.

TL;DR: I like beer and bourbon.


----------

